# Game 41: Heat @ Bobcats (1/20/10 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 20th, 2010 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url] 



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats are one of the hottest teams in the league right now. They are also 17-4 at home this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This will be a very tough ask. We pull this out, its as big a win as we'd have had all season.

Slowing Jackson and Wallace is key.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game has frustration written all over it. We have shown the ability to step up to challenges and roll with the top teams, though, so it really comes down to how focused the Heat are on this evening.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

voodoo doll over SJax and Flip Murray also plz


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's horrible how we used to look at games like this and say a few of our match-ups should be enough, but nowadays I don't even think any one of these match-ups work in our favour too much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horrible start, as expected...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly start. Seems like we're either really good or really bad.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the hell is wrong with you Beasley, grab that damn rebound instead of giving up an And1 to Nazr Mohammed


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crap start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Beas being benched already, so Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow really bad...realllllly bad...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WE're getting *****ed by Nazr Mohammed...yeah...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

6 points in 5 minutes, let me take out Beasley, continue to watch 2 players moving on offense, and clap when Chalmers fires up an airball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everything is horrible. Offense, Defense...everything


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And it just gets uglier and uglier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat - 4/13
Bobcats - 9/11

FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is really hard to watch


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is embarassing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can we lose by not being blown out for once?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

29% FG to 87% FG.

WOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane you idiot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why Dorell doesnt start is beyond me. Hes so much better than Q.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's the voodoo on SJax W2M!!! Make it stop!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This game is not looking good. They keep putting in guys who kill us.

Wade is 0-4 for the FT line. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

38-17 after 1

We could not have played any worse.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Bobcats are red hot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Where's the voodoo on SJax W2M!!! Make it stop!!


Kidnapping him during one of these timeouts is the only way to stop him tonight. He, along with every other Bobcat player, is doing whatever they want on offense. 

This is just a clinic right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What I wanna know is...did anyone look at the tape from last time we played them?

Certaintly doesnt look like it Mr Video Coordinator...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> LOL at Beas being benched already, so Spo.


Clearly this is Beasley's fault.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> This game is not looking good. They keep putting in guys who kill us.
> 
> Wade is 0-4 for the FT line. Wow.


Yeah, they got a team of them. Jackson, Felton, Wallace, Flip and even Diaw always seems to play well against us.

edit- Forgot about Augustin.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Rio


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Clearly this is Beasley's fault.


I am convinced there is no notable dropoff at all when Haslem is in for Beasley on defense. If there is, its a possession here or there and nothing gamechanging. Unlike the difference on offense..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm pretending this game never happened.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is offensive to watch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

3 airballs from 3 already, this is pathetic. Also stop settling for jumpers Beasley, thanks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is that a 3rd airball from 3? 

This is torture.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh god. We should forfeit this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Would someone have the figure on our record the game after blowing someone out (say win by 15+)?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas...playing like turd...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL, they literally stood there for like 10 seconds. 

All 5 players on offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Surely thats a clearpath.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

25% from the field


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is comical


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our box score makes me want to burn my eyes.

Wade - 2/9
Beas - 0/6
Alston - 0/3
QRich - 1/3
UD - 0/2

Dorell is the only guy whose doing his job tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's funny how easy teams can beat us. If you watch Charlotte's defense, they have all 5 players playing close to the basket and daring us to shoot 3's. What do we do? Pass the ball around the perimeter until Wade tries to drive, or take a deep shot late in the shot clock.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Good to see that Dorell is the only one who came to play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade's 3rd. Great.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hah, ridiculous. We ACTUALLY RUN A REAL PLAY and offensive foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Skip


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ron please get the hell off this coaching staff


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like we're playing the Charlotte Durants tonights, they just can't miss


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Would someone have the figure on our record the game after blowing someone out (say win by 15+)?


2-3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good lord Mike, please make a jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Miami calls their 456th timeout of the 1st half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

0-7 Mike...jesus christ man take it to the hole...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Is the guy in the pink shirt sitting in the first row annoying anyone else? Or is it just me?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

let's just talk about something else here, anybody got funny stories to cheer us up?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rafer Alston for 10 minutes: -1
Mario Chalmers for 12 minutes: -21


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Once again a rebound is lost due to a Heat play battling another for it. These guys are morons sometimes.

Thanks for another bricked three Wade. At least you hit rim, showing those young failures of teammates that how to miss a three.

Four fouls now for Wade.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

wow, I think Wade wants to just leave the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF Wade!?

Looks like someone just wants to get out of this game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol, can you blame him?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else gonna bail on the 2nd half to do something more interesting? Like watching paint dry?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade2Bease said:


> Anyone else gonna bail on the 2nd half to do something more interesting? Like watching paint dry?


Planning to get some laundry done


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF? How does Diaw get a dunk in 2 seconds from us scoring?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey look at that, another late basket by the end of a quarter. We havent seen that 100 times already this season...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

this is the worst game I have ever seen and the worst Wade has ever played


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wow....


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Beasley must feel bad now for saying this would be an easy win


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

aperbag:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was literally worse than any half of basketball I can remember. Including the infamous 07-08 season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our average margin of defeat in our last 10 losses is 15.5.

This game will only raise that...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Let's put in Alston, Wade, Wright, Haslem and Magloire and see if we can get within single digits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This definitely seems like a game to play Jamaal with the way they are attacking the basket. 

At least put Jamaal in to have them think twice about going in. It cant hurt at this point.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh wow these are ugly numbers. Please dont get your fifth in this quarter Dwyane.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

why isn't Dorell in instead of Q?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

WHAT? 3 fouls for Q this quarter? SIT HIS ***!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Q

This is unfathomable.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ok, wade is starting to find his rhythm


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Dorell is awesome, best player tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks Dorell


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dorell Wright is in the midst of a renaissance. He's our best player tonight. Imagine how we'd look with a future 1st and theoretical money in his place.

This team is a major bummer this season. 2010 better be HUGE.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

sooooo many and-ones for the Bobcats


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Felton is really chubby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO sucks major balls


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley just sucks tonight.

Finally he tries to play interior D and gets a goaltend.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm sick of O'Neal's soft play. Bring Magloire!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pacers are thinking: "We lost to this team last night?"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did I mention JO sucks?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously, how many soft And 1 baskets inside do we have to have before Magloire comes in to crush somebody?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shaoxia said:


> I'm sick of O'Neal's soft play. Bring Magloire!!!


I think the lack of playing Magloire anything near the PT he deserves may be Spoelstra's biggest failure this year. It's persisted even through solid play.

As I type Magloire comes in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell showed up to play tonight. Everyone else forgot to make this trip last night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're getting every roll, bounce, call, you name it. This is so ugly.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

this is ridiculous, we have only 7 TOs while they have 17, but it's totally useless


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Deplorable end to end.

What was that? How long is Rafer going to last at PG? He has not been too spectacular.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

bring in Arroyo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like the team burnt The Energy Bus books Spo gave them, defecated on them, then pissed on its ashes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least we have a respectable halftime score now. Too bad they're leading by more than an average quarter's worth.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im sure we'll see plenty of offense out of this group...


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

should Arroyo get back his starting spot?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I doubt that. 

The better question is if there is any chance Arroyo surpasses Mario at some point in the next month?

I've seen enough of Mario already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Looks like the team burnt The Energy Bus books Spo gave them, defecated on them, then pissed on its ashes.


The only thing that'll give this team energy is the Cocaine Bus. We'll have to wait until they get back to Miami.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo
Wade
Wright
Beasley
Magloire

Is my wishlist. Wont ever happen.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I think we should change our starting lineup. Arroyo, Wade, Wright, Beasley, Magloire. Then we could bring Q and JO as offensive sparks off the bench.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

MB30 said:


> Arroyo
> Wade
> Wright
> Beasley
> ...


LOL, great minds think alike, huh?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Must do man :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF happened to you DQ...seriously...he's just a terrible basketball player now


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

MB30 said:


> WTF happened to you DQ...seriously...he's just a terrible basketball player now


he's never been a good player anyway, he was mediocre at best.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

32% shooting lol


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm feeling sick to my stomach, literally


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 40. Wow.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

It's like the entire roster has Shaq syndrome and have decided they don't need to play on the second night of back-to-backs


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Arroyo
> Wade
> Wright
> Beasley
> ...


I'd love to see extended stretches of this lineup too. I wonder if we'll ever see even a moment of it.



Shaoxia said:


> he's never been a good player anyway, he was mediocre at best.


He was never phenomenal, but he was no where near this bad last season.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

everytime Cook shoots I know it won't go in, when he hits I'm always very surprised


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

29% from the field for the game. Is it still a defensive problem, Spo?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MB30 said:


> 29% from the field for the game. Is it still a defensive problem, Spo?


I literally cannot wait for him to mention defense, integrity, and purity tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Look at Joel and Jamal fight over that rebound by themselves. It was followed by a stand-off as neither would let go. Garbage team play.

Spo needs to compile video clips of us losing balls out of bounds due to teammate interference and have an entire film session devoted to it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> 29% from the field for the game. Is it still a defensive problem, Spo?


I've got my popcorn ready and the volume pumped in anticipation of these comments.

At least we didn't lose by 40.

Really discouraging to fall flat for a significant game like this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, its finally over. That game seems like it took 5 hours to finish.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

MPG24.4 FG%0.375 3FG%0.387 FT%0.875 RPG2.5 APG0.9 SPG0.5 BPG0.1 TO0.56 PPG9.1
He was only ever good at shooting threes, and it's become clear that it was more of a good stretch during the last season, it wasn't even the entire season.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

POTG Dorell Wright


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Without question, its Dorell.

I still cant believe what I just witnessed.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Look at Joel and Jamal fight over that rebound by themselves. It was followed by a stand-off as neither would let go. Garbage team play.
> 
> Spo needs to compile video clips of us losing balls out of bounds due to teammate interference and have an entire film session devoted to it.


Can't expect anything else from a team composed of mostly mercenaries in a contract year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease said:


> Our average margin of defeat in our last 10 losses is 15.5.
> 
> This game will only raise that...


Make the average margin of loss 17.6 in our last 11 losses :funny:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just wow.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

What's the average margin in our wins?

I could do the calculation myself, but I am mentally exhausted, I wanna go to bed


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The margin of defeat makes me think this team needs a veteran leader from somewhere, because Wade isn't it. Haslem is the only other guy, but he doesn't have the stature of dudes like Shaq, GP, or Zo back in the day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> What's the average margin in our wins?
> 
> I could do the calculation myself, but I am mentally exhausted, I wanna go to bed


In the same span, 10 wins by an average of 16.1ppg.

We're either really good or really bad.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bease said:


> In the same span, 10 wins by an average of 16.1ppg.
> 
> We're either really good or really bad.


You know what? I'm starting to think it's because we are a jump shooting team, when our shots fall we're good, otherwise we suck. I noticed we really rely on jump shots way to much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

_The note on the Heat pregame strategy board read, "For Men Only." Or not._

I'm sorry, but ****ing LOL :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Those win/loss margins are incredible, I don't think I've ever seen anything like that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Those win/loss margins are incredible, I don't think I've ever seen anything like that


Its over a 21 game stretch too. Half of our games so far. That makes it even crazier.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So what did Spo say tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only caught a bit of the post game. He was talking about needing to find a way to do better on back to back sets where a lot of the blowout losses are happening.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More from Spo...


> "Here," Spoelstra said, "is what I told the guys: We have a very, very, very ugly side to us and it reared its face tonight and it is not a professional performance at all. And we've seen this before.
> 
> "There's a good side to us and there's this very ugly side that we need to do something about. This is not acceptable."
> 
> ...





> "We've got to look at everything, from A to Z, to see what changes we need to make, so the result doesn't end up like this," Spoelstra said. "We know about this ugly side. I'm not happy about it.


Thanks Mike...


> It was an equal-opportunity display of ineptitude, but there was only one player who truly fueled the fire.
> 
> That was second-year Heat forward Michael Beasley, who said a day earlier of the second of the teams' four matchups, "If we stay together and stay focused, it should be an easy win. I think if we play our best and stay in it together, it should be no reason we lose."
> 
> ...


*LINK*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So fitting that Beasley played the way he did after those idiotic comments.

Come on dude. 
_
This game has been deleted from Jace's memory._


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When does saying that crap ever work out for someone? Just shut your mouth and play, Beas.


----------

